# Help, Stewie laid an egg!



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Now what do I do? At least we KNOW she is a she! lol Since I have no history on her, and she has been here three weeks, how long if they mate before they lay an egg? I am just wondering if there could be any chance this is fertile. 

I'm a grammie to an egg! lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pappy1264 said:


> Now what do I do? At least we KNOW she is a she! lol Since I have no history on her, and she has been here three weeks, how long if they mate before they lay an egg? I am just wondering if there could be any chance this is fertile.
> 
> I'm a grammie to an egg! lol


they usually lay 8 or so days after mating, but you can use a dummy egg or eggs (as she will lay another) to put under her if he is interested in sitting them. make sure she has her calcium.....so why do you need "HELP" ?


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*stewie laid an egg*

I just didn't know if I needed to 'do' anything. Do I leave it in there? She is out right now, and doesn't seem upset to be away from it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

they usually dont start sitting on the eggs full time until the second egg is laid
Do you have any fake wooden or plastic eggs?


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Stewie laid an egg*

No, unless you are talking about the little kid easter eggs, I may have some of those around. This is just so new to me!


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Also, I put some tissue in a cardboard box, cut a 'door' in the front and put the egg in it. Was that ok to do? I had to clean her cage, she made a mess last night.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

See if you can get some of these
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/155.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

pappy1264 said:


> Also, I put some tissue in a cardboard box, cut a 'door' in the front and put the egg in it. Was that ok to do? I had to clean her cage, she made a mess last night.


did you move the egg from the original place she laid it?


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, I did to clean the paper but put the box with the egg right where she laid it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pappy1264 said:


> Yes, I did to clean the paper but put the box with the egg right where she laid it.


she SHOULD lay another egg, after that you can give some wood or dummie eggs when you get some, just in case they are fertile,don't think they are, but if she is new to you better safe than sorry. you don't need to DO anything except relax, swap the eggs out and see if she sits them, thats all to it.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

They most likely are not fertile, but wouldn't I want her to just sit on her own eggs? What is the point of the wood ones? Sorry to be asking so many questions, but I have no clue! lol


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

She needs to sit on the eggs (wood or otherwise) for about 21 days. Otherwise, she will just go through her cycle again and lay eggs immediately which is a tremendous drain on her system. I have a female pigeon, she is on the cycle of lay/sit/hubba-hubba/lay/sit/hubba-hubba/etc/etc/etc. She will sit on her eggs probably as soon as the second one comes, which should be two days after the first. 

Because she has no "mate" she will think you are her mate! . She will expect you to share nest duty, which usually means keeping an eye on things while she stretches her legs/wings. My pigeon gets off her eggs to eat, drink and make HUGE poops, but otherwise stays on the eggs all day and all night. 

It is also important for Stewie to have access to plenty of grit both right before and right after laying her eggs. They need grit at all times, but seem to especially want it around egg-time. 

Once she is settled on the eggs, not much to do but sit back and enjoy "grammie-hood"!

Hope this helps!

Bill B.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks! I will (at least for now) let her have 'the real thing' (since I have no wood ones). How often should I expect this to happen? So I should not be taking her out of her cage then? She ran over to me at the door when she saw me today. What about the cardboard box, is that a good idea????


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I'm sorry, but I just had to smile...*

I told you he was a she! My Maggie laid an egg the first time and I also got scared. Then I thought, 'She hasn't been around any pigeons lately, it can't be fertile.' Yep, they will run up to you once they lay that egg. They want you around to make sure you are watching out for the little family she thinks she is going to have with you. About two days later, they'll lay the other egg and then they take seriously to laying on the nest. She may even nip at you if you get too close to the eggs (they may like you, but the eggs come first).

They'll sit on them until they realize the eggs won't hatch and then they give up. Then you can remove them without them missing them. Obviously if they're attracted to you or your man, they'll start all over again making eggs. The bowing and cooing (which you probably thought were signs of it being a male) they're actually sometimes signs of a female showing attraction to _you _and are ready to mate with _you _to start a family. My Maggie does the bowing and cooing every time I pass near her once she's ready to be in egg making mode.

My Maggie also makes a strange sound when she's about to lay eggs - like a woman would if she were a pigeon in labor. Believe me, it sounds painful.

Personally, that pic you had of her lying on your boyfriend (or husband, I can't remember what you said he was to you) gave me the impression that Stewie took a real liking to him and as a result, laid an egg. But maybe she is attracted to you and now is rewarding you with eggs - just like my Maggie does.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Every day when she comes out and I am on the computer, she lies next to my hand that is on the mouse and I swear she looks like she is courting my hand! She sometimes gets almost frantic about being rubbed and petted (when she gets this excited, I usually put her in for a cool down period.) She has not spent any time with my hubby since the first few days (he works and has been getting home a little later, so she is usually already 'in bed'). I also noticed, when my kids come near us when she is next to my hand, she will really try to nip them (she always lets them pat her other times). So I think 'I am the daddy'.....so to speak...lol When I pet her, she makes this funny cooing (I call it 'cooing on steroids' as she REALLY gets into it! lol) I don't see another one yet, but will watch her. She did want to take her bath yesterday, so that was good. Her poop is really messy and after her bath, she pooped straight liquid (but she drank alot of water yesterday I noticed). Should I be concerned about that? Also she feels a little thinner to me yesterday then she has, is that due to her laying an egg? 

Thanks! I'm glad I know her sex. Now the question is, do I just leave things as they are or should I get her a 'real' mate?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pappy1264 said:


> Thanks! I will (at least for now) let her have 'the real thing' (since I have no wood ones). How often should I expect this to happen? So I should not be taking her out of her cage then? She ran over to me at the door when she saw me today. What about the cardboard box, is that a good idea????


It is possible they could be fertile if she is new to you, you just never know that is the reason for the dummies, but if you want to risk it and don't mind babies then let her have her real ones. Im thinking as you do though that she has been with you long enough for them not to be....but stranger things have happened..... so if you candle the eggs at about 7 to 10 say and see they are fertile I doubt if you will want to toss them then, so you should make a desicion now. JMO


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

She has not laid another one so far and actually is not sitting on it at all (she was back to sleeping on her 'loft'. I will see what happens over the next few days. If she doesn't lay another and does not sit on this one, should I toss it after a couple of days? I just don't want to do something that will cause her to lie more right away. Been down this road with my cockatiel and a finch, drove me nuts! lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pappy1264 said:


> She has not laid another one so far and actually is not sitting on it at all (she was back to sleeping on her 'loft'. I will see what happens over the next few days. If she doesn't lay another and does not sit on this one, should I toss it after a couple of days? I just don't want to do something that will cause her to lie more right away. Been down this road with my cockatiel and a finch, drove me nuts! lol


You posted yesterday (Thursday) at 11:00 the you found the egg. The egg was most likely laid Wednesday night, which means that the second egg isn't due until today........usually around 4:00ish...........so, keep watching.
I also saw that you have had Stewie for 3 weeks? No way these eggs are fertile if she hasn't been around any other birds.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> You posted yesterday (Thursday) at 11:00 the you found the egg. The egg was most likely laid Wednesday night, which means that the second egg isn't due until today........usually around 4:00ish...........so, keep watching.
> I also saw that you have had Stewie for 3 weeks? No way these eggs are fertile if she hasn't been around any other birds.


Mary had Jesus...
theres always hope


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> Mary had Jesus...
> theres always hope


The immaculate hatching!!!!!...LOL....you crack me up....


----------

